# Canadian Seeking Car insurance in Spain



## JackT (Sep 11, 2013)

Hello friends, 

I'm hoping someone can give me advice or a reference to a company that can help me. 
I'm a Canadian and British national and recently bought a property in Spain. I possess a Canadian driver's license. 

I am non-resident in Spain and will remain so (will spend less than 6 months in the country per year). I do however have an NIE number which was needed to purchase my house. 

My question is whether I will be able to insure a Spanish registered car using my Canadian Drivers License (perhaps along with an international driver's license). People who are present in Spain more than 6 months need to obtain a Spanish driver's license, but i will NOT be there more than 6 months per year. I must however have an International Driver's License. 

Many thanks for any help! 

Jack.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

If you reside in Spain for 90 days then you are a resident and should register with the foreigners office within that period.

The only way to the answer to the car insurance problem is to ask at an insurance company, try MAPFRE.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Hepa said:


> If you reside in Spain for 90 days then you are a resident and should register with the foreigners office within that period.
> 
> The only way to the answer to the car insurance problem is to ask at an insurance company, try MAPFRE.


as a Canadian, JackT can't stay more than 90 days at a time in any case, unless he has some kind of resident visa


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

JackT said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I'm hoping someone can give me advice or a reference to a company that can help me.
> I'm a Canadian and British national and recently bought a property in Spain. I possess a Canadian driver's license.
> ...


I suspect that Hepa is right & the only way you'll find out is to ask some insurance companies directly - though it must be possible because I know Aussies who have a car here & they have insurance - the driving licence restrictions are the same for them

I'd ask them for you but they aren't here atm & tend not to get online much when they're away on the rigs


----------



## LojaChica (Jan 5, 2012)

I am a British and Australian Citizen

I hold an Australian Licence and I an resident in Spain.................have my Residencia

I currently have a new car sat outside that I cannot drive as no one will insure me without my GB Licence

I also have an International Permit but.................

I am now waiting for my GB Licence renewal to come through OR I can apply for a Spanish one

IF you get any success with your CA Licence please keep us posted and good luck


----------



## JackT (Sep 11, 2013)

Hepa said:


> If you reside in Spain for 90 days then you are a resident and should register with the foreigners office within that period.
> 
> The only way to the answer to the car insurance problem is to ask at an insurance company, try MAPFRE.



Yes, sorry, the non-residence time-limit is 90 days, not 6 months!


----------



## JackT (Sep 11, 2013)

I will, many thanks for the input!


----------



## JackT (Sep 11, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> I suspect that Hepa is right & the only way you'll find out is to ask some insurance companies directly - though it must be possible because I know Aussies who have a car here & they have insurance - the driving licence restrictions are the same for them
> 
> I'd ask them for you but they aren't here atm & tend not to get online much when they're away on the rigs


Thanks for this! Sounds promising, if you happen to see them at some point, pls. ask and get back to me. Yes, that's right the non-res time limit is 90 days, thanks again.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

JackT said:


> Yes, sorry, the non-residence time-limit is 90 days, not 6 months!


just saw the 'British' bit - that means you can stay as long as you like, of course - although as you know, Spain requires registration, at/before 90 days, as Baldi said!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

When using this comparison site you can just put in 'other' for the " where is driving licence from" question. 
With all other details it always gives a selection of companies & prices . Ijust tried it & it gave 7 or 8 quotes.

Comparador de seguros de coche - Calcular precios 30 aseguradoras

The only questions I've ever been asked in the insurance office is " Do you have a full licence" , " how long" & " Is it clean ".


----------



## LojaChica (Jan 5, 2012)

I'd be interested in the "Ozzie" replies too please as I am struggling without my GB Licence


----------

